# Narc shotgun



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Saw the movie Narc last night and fell in love with the shotgun. I have a hunch that it is a Mossberg 590 but I'm not certain. Can anyone identify this sucker?

http://www.unreel.co.uk/reviews/n/Narc/co6.jpg


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Not a mossberg, safety is in front of the trigger. Looks like a Winchester 1300 to me.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Right you are. Thanks man.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep Winchester Model 1300 i have one its an alright gun.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Just alright? Do tell, looks like a fun peice.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Well ive had it jam a couple of times but overall its a good sturdy reliable gun. If you buy one you should be pretty happy it with it. It jammed on me but we hunt in some EXTREME conditions. Its a good gun though, and with the new Speed Pump technoligy its supposed to be the fastest pump action on the market.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Were you using it for rabbit then? And is it the older model with a bead or the newer one with a hi vis sight? I'm not too big on those hi vis ramps.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

It had a bead but i put a Tru Glo on it and i was and am using it for Ducks, and Geese.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

With a fixed C choke doesnt that limit you quite a bit though? Not to mention the thing has an 8 shot mag, where do you find a plug for that?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a regular version of it where its just a regular pump shotgun not really like a tactical one like in the picture. It doesnt have a fixed choke on mine. I have one like this..

http://pictures.auctionarms.com/2933214 ... b5a34a.jpg

And screw out "Winchokes" like this

http://i.guns.ru/forums/icons/forum_pic ... /85302.jpg


----------

